# melanistic adders



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

How rare are these exactly? Are they available in captivity, assuming you have a DWA etc? Also I've seen some with red eyes and some with black is this just a variation or is there somthing else to it ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Reaonably rare in captivity.

Many of the images you will see on line e are not fully melanistic!

By definition they must be fully black NO coloration!










This is a straight slide scan of the only FULLY black adder I've seen in the UK


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> Reaonably rare in captivity.
> 
> Many of the images you will see on line e are not fully melanistic!
> 
> ...


Dose that count the eyes as well?

Roughly how much do they go for? Obviously not looking to acquire one or anything but I've always loved adders, guess there's nothing wrong with having a dream rite?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Stevan said:


> Dose that count the eyes as well?
> 
> Roughly how much do they go for? Obviously not looking to acquire one or anything but I've always loved adders, guess there's nothing wrong with having a dream rite?


The eyes are red on the image I featured, however its an old 35mm slide and the scan didnt pick up the colour


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Cracking melanistic there Graeme .
Must admit though, although they're not entirely black I just love the ones that still have white labials


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I think this will be about the third time I have posted this but this is the closest I have come...



















As you can see not a true melanisitic as you can still just about see the pattern, but it's close!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Owzy said:


> I think this will be about the third time I have posted this but this is the closest I have come...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Its either in slough or it pig ugly!:gasp::gasp::gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Its either in slough or it pig ugly!:gasp::gasp::gasp::lol2::lol2:


It's been through the wars hasn't it!


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

I think it looks nice, I'm quite a fan or the white lips as well. :flrt:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Cracking pics guys!

I saw my first "Black Adder" at the New Forest this year, I was well chuffed it made my year!


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

I've seen two melanistic Adders this year. The first was quite large and very black. The other was average size with white markings on the side of it's head. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get great photos of either.























Please don't ask me where these were photographed. I've already had a supposed 'snake lover' tell me that he'd like to catch one of these with me as he can sell it for a good price!

Best regards,

Jason


----------

